# Concerned, confused and gone crackers



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Hoping someone can help me, please..

My chart [for the first time] has detected ov, but I'm sure it's wrong  I had no ov signs/symps around the time it's showing ov - I had experienced that CD13-CD17 or thereabouts. I noted every single thing that I experienced through the cycle where I had a CD12 scan, which showed me ov'ng between CD12-CD15 - this cycle was akin to that and around about the same dates more or less - all of them have been apart from last month where I was off Clomid.

^^^^ This wasn't the original reason I was posting as it goes.. I have a Q: what do cysts feel like? Is it a _particular_ sort of pain and is there anything else you experience with along with them? I ask because I have wierd pains in my groin/lower abdomen, achey back, constantly peeing and my one breast/nip is really painful. No af, though all the symps are with me [and raging!] and I generally just feel unwell. My skin has gone bananas, too. I don't know what else it could be.. I guess I am just ruling things out.

It doesn't seem that the Clomid has regulated me this month, either, though it did the first 3 rounds I took it.. that's confused me a little, too - and my temps!? Bejesus, someone tell me what the flamin ells bells they're doing?! 

Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Tama (Feb 6, 2009)

Morning hun,

Sorry you are having a rubbish time of things at the moment. I'm not sure that I can really help or offer any advice but wanted to post and not read & run.

I have to say that if you had symptoms and felt like you Ov then I would go with your body, I know charts can really help but I don't think they are 100%. Did you have CM around the time you think/feel you Ov?

When did they chart say you Ov? If you and dh have had BMS prior to the three days you had to hold off for the test then the    would still be alive and swimming so if you did Ov later then you would easy still catch the egg. 

As   live for 3-5 days there is every reason to think that they could be viable and waiting for your egg. 

Last Clomid cycle I had was odd, I had tummy pains/cramps & one sore (.)(.) and nipple. I asked the fertility nurse about this and she told me that Clomid and the hCG injections I take can make the body go a bit nuts as it's full of all these hormones.

The cramps and sore (.)(.) you have could all be good things so try (I know how hard it is) to stay   

Having never had a cyst (touch wood) I can't tell you what they feel like but I'm sure one of the lovely ladies on here will tell you the symptoms. I really hope it isn't that, just Clomid hormones driving you a little   .

Sorry this seems to have turned into my own War & Peace!!  

Really hope that things work out for you hun. I've driven myself mad in the last month and know that it hasn't helped either way. All I can say is stay as strong as you can and believe that if other ladies on FF can get that BFP you can too. I know it's hard and frustrating to read others BFP and knowing you are really happy for them but have that twinge deep inside wishing it was you BUT it WILL be you really soon.

Okay that really is me signing off...mad lady over and out!

Tamsin xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Tama, just knowing someone cares enough to take the time to post is enough, babe  Thank you 

Yep, I had cm around what I thought was ov, but I have had increased cm all cycle this month. I had all the normal signs/symps apart from the dodgy skin breakout [which started about a week ago, instead] I was panic stricken earlier when I wrote the above, because I was convinced that what was CD25 [my chart says I ov'd that day] was the 1st of 3 days abstinence for DH's SA .. but I've checked the dates and it was the day _after_ - so we did actually bms on CD25!!!!    

I just feel so bloody crap. Fragile, achey back, achey/twingey abdomen, proper af cramps on and off, but no bleed [yet??] restless and MOODY [ I feel sorry for everyone around me.. even our dog  ] and my boobs?! Sweet Jesus, the leftie is murdering me 

If this isn't a cyst or thyroid issue or something like that and neither is it my BFP' [which I am struggling to believe it is - 99% sure it isn't] then I truly need a rethink on the ole Clomid. It's a cruel drug to give you all these se which are so like preg se .. it's so, so unfair. I'm CD34 now, so I'll find out soon enough. This is the longest cycle I have had on Clomid, with my last 3 bieng 29d, 31d and 32d.. but I had a break last month which may have messed up my system??

Anyhoo.. don't apologise for your mini W&P  Feel free anytime, Tama  How are YOU? Tell me where you're at 

Note to self: go to bed!


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hey Serenfach           

You have had a really rough month. I'm sorry your feeling so rubbish. Like Tamsin- I'm not sure I have a lot to offer. But I want you to know I'm thinking of you.

Personally I dont chart or do temps. I did use my clearblue fertility monitor for a while but is broken now!!! I think I would find it too stressfull to chart everything - would become obsession for me I think. I am just trying to   every 2-3 days from day 10-20 as best we can. I have no way of knowing for sure when or if i ovulate as no scans or bloods now, so just tring to relax and not worry about. Like Tamsin said   can live for 3-5 days inside a womans body so as long as you manage fairly regular   should be some lovely   to meet your egg. However I know this is all only theoretical! Is much harder to achieve in reality.

Perhaps clomid is not the drug for you if it makes you feel so rotten. Did you start metformin this month too? I have a friend who takes that and it gives her very upset tummies at times. From what I have read there are other drugs such as puregon or tamoxifen  that can be used to help ovulataion. Maybe you should go back to your clinic.

Why are you so sure this isn't your bfp- Have you tested again since the faint line you had the other day? I really hope it is for you hun.

I am not too sure about cysts but i would imagine the symptoms would include severe abdominal cramps and bloating.

I know you've had a rough time but try not to loose hope. Like Tamsin said there are ladies on here who have got their bfp and I am ceratain it will be your turn soon. I am keeping all my fingers crossed for you.

Lots of love
Daisy


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Daisy  Thanks for your post, sweetie Xx

I have down days from time to time, but this month has been a whole month of crappy days  BUT.. I am getting my  vibe back up and running slowly and just waiting for af to arrive so I can get on with the next round of Clomid. I was ov'ng fine before Clomid, but my cycles were irregular, so that's why they gave it to me and also to 'boost' my eggies. It's been horrible to me since day one but I've always managed to get back upo and brush myself off......... just don't know what's happened this month  Ooooh and OUCH - yes, Metformin does indeed give you an upset tummy, but it's bearable.

Yeah I tested again Friday - it was neg, but in the meantime my temp chart has decided that I ov'd on CD25 [very late for me!] so apparently I am 9DPO today, as opposed to 18d+ DPO as I thought it to be. It's all confused the bebuggery out of me which may be the reason for the crappy frame of mind I've been dealing with. Mind you, no af yet - I'm CD34 - considering my last 3 cycles on Clomid were 29d, 31d and 32d, I'm late. If no af, I will test again CD37 which puts me at 12DPO [according to my chart, anyway]

I haven't given up _all_ hope yet!!!!  

How are you, babe? How is it all going?


----------



## daisy22 (May 29, 2008)

Hi Serenfach,

I am Ok. Trying to chill and relax and let it all wash over me for a bit. On Cd12 but not much chance of   cuz dh is feeling poorly!!

You sound a bit more positive today honey. This whole ttc lark is right pain in the backside. It is so cruel that the side effects are so like pg symtptoms!

Have just seen your diary too- Its horrible when you keep hearing other peoples happy news- its just so unfair isn't it.

I wish I had a magic wand to get us all our bfp's- I'd be waving it like there is no tomorrow. Perhaps I should write to jim'll fix it!!

Sending you a big hug 
Daisy


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Jim'll Fix It 'shwaddeh shwaddeh'  Jeez, he has to be 90yrs old by now, surely!? Right now I'd be jumping for joy if he could just stop my boobs from aching, let alone anything else! 

Get some headache pills down that hubby and jump on him, Daisy!


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey SF,

just wanted to say hi,  hope your feeling a bit better, sounds like youve been having a rough time lately,

ive not been on for ages as had no pc so i am just catching up.

sending you some  

Love T  xxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Trixxi  It's nice to hear from you, babe. I did wonder where you'd gone to 

Thanks so much for your post, made me smile  I am in a better frame of mind now, yeah, but my bosy is suffering. I still have strong af pains, my skin has gone nuts and a whole host of other stuff, but that's all a part of this ttc malarky, innit 

Where are you with your tx now, Trixxi? You in your 2WW or leading up to it? Hope all is well!

Laura Xx


----------



## trixxi (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey SF,

Glad your feeling better.

I am on my 2nd cycle of clomid, cd15.  Yes think im on 2ww tomorrow, but i wont take that as gospel cos my cycle can go up to 50days, although first clomid cycle was a nice 30days, hopefully this month will be the same. 

I have been on here since dec, reading about se, never appreciated how bad they are!! now i do.
so its not called crazy chat for nothing, you do actually loose your marbles 

Just found out my neighbour is pg, f(who didnt want kids) is 26weeks pg is coming tomorrow, am hoping i will be number 3.  things always happn in 3's  

this is the first time in ages i have felt remotely  

Read on the grapevine your cycle is   any more news??

sending you lots of    

T xxxx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

Trixxi 

Hmm, I know what you mean about not taking anything as Gospel. I could [believe it or not] when I started Clomid.. cycles were alllllll over the shop before, but it regulated me.. first time EVER to get anywhere near a 'normal' 28d cycle. The following 2 cycles were 31d and 32d.. I didn't know I was born! lol Anyhoo, I'm waffling [nothing new there] as for this month, it's gone bananas.. I'll test again on Friday which according to my chart makes me 15DPO. I'm hanging onto the last threads of hope, but at least I'm hanging! 

GREAT to hear you're feeling  sweetie, keep it up! Let me know how it goes.

Good luck for your 2WW.. I'll be thinking of you and sending you tonnes of  vibes  

Laura


----------

